# Ch100SF casting noise.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This old goldie is making noice only on casting.before I put braid on it just spinning the spool it made this light buzzing sound.i have inspected everything I thought it could be and nothing sticks out.the brakes are in,the raceway n pinion gear r smooth,the bearings are new any ideas appreciated.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

New BOCA's, Ruben? Could be bearing buzz, if new ceramics aren't adequately lubricated...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> New BOCA's, Ruben? Could be bearing buzz, if new ceramics aren't adequately lubricated...


Ok thanks it could be ,funny cause it casts great will check.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Ceramics are noisier, even when properly lubricated. Just a trade off.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Have you oiled the brakes or brake case at all? This needs to be performed to help keep the brakes quiet.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*how*



Dan Thorburn said:


> Have you oiled the brakes or brake case at all? This needs to be performed to help keep the brakes quiet.


where do you oil the brakes. i rebuild all of my reels every 2 or 3 months but this is new to me.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cpthook said:


> where do you oil the brakes. i rebuild all of my reels every 2 or 3 months but this is new to me.


I put a lite coat of rim oil on the raceway each time bud.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

bubba one of my old goldies was making a rubing noise, took the sucker apart several times before i figured out that one of the brake post was sliding out and rubbing the drum, cleaned and glued back in, reel good as new


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

trout250 said:


> bubba one of my old goldies was making a rubing noise, took the sucker apart several times before i figured out that one of the brake post was sliding out and rubbing the drum, cleaned and glued back in, reel good as new


Yes one of the brake post had been glued before and sticks out and just slightly hits the raceway.not sure if I should grind it down or leave as is it really casts fine.polished the racrway and can see some scuffingSMH


----------

